
Bayer's Monsanto faces 8,000 lawsuits on glyphosate - walterbell
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-bayer-glyphosate-lawsuits/bayers-monsanto-sued-by-8000-plaintiffs-on-glyphosate-idUSKCN1L81J0
======
practice9
> Nothing whatsoever has changed in the regulatory status of the product.
> There is simply very high demand, and has been for many decades for
> glyphosate. It is an invaluable tool for growers.

Is he saying "We don't give a fuck about cancer, we only care about money."?

~~~
08-15
He's saying "We don't give a fuck about Dwayne Johnson, we only care about
government regulations."

It is true that according to IARC, glyphosate may cause cancer. So does
coffee. In Johnson's trial, the plaintiff originally alleged that the
glyphosate in Roundup caused the cancer. When the defense demolished that
claim using actual scientific studies, the plaintiff moved the goal posts.
Maybe it's not the glyphosate, maybe it's the solvent, or the surfactant. Or
it's actually a synergystic effect of all three.

Yeah, right. That's, like, a totally proven link.

~~~
craftyguy
> So does coffee

(credible) source please?

~~~
justin--sane
[http://publications.iarc.fr/Book-And-Report-Series/Iarc-
Mono...](http://publications.iarc.fr/Book-And-Report-Series/Iarc-Monographs-
On-The-Evaluation-Of-Carcinogenic-Risks-To-Humans/Drinking-Coffee-Mate-And-
Very-Hot-Beverages-2018)

For the IARC, inconclusive translates to probable.

------
village-idiot
Discovery is going to be interesting.

